# What are your thoughts on this food?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

INGREDIENTS: Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Products.

Crude Protein, not less than	38.00%
Crude Fat, not less than	20.00%
Crude Fiber, not more than	2.50%
Moisture, not more than	10.00%
Vitamin E, not less than	200 IU/kg
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA), not less than	0.10%*
Omega-6 Fatty Acids, not less than	3.30%*
Omega-3 Fatty Acids, not less than	0.55%*
L-Carnitine, not less than	15 mg/kg*

5184 kilo-calories per kg | 717 kilo-calories per cup

The only real issue I have is that it's high in calories, so I'm gonna need to cut back a smidge on their daily intake I'm sure. They love the food though, and it's very affordable for a grain free, so hopefully it works well with them!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent. 

Period.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

is this earthborn holistic primitive? its a good food, but like you said, very high calorie, so you'll definitely need to watch your dogs weight.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Megs,

Let us know what this is...I'd like to rotate something in w/ my guys' food+I'm feeding real chicken now also... man, they love their food


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm betting that this is Earthborn's Grain Free Primative Natural. Looking at other grain free foods, their caloric math doesn't seem correct. The callories/cup is higher than Orijen.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It is in fact Earthborn, the company I rep for. Gonna keep an eye on their weight, but man, they love the food LOL.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Also, we have a UPC's for trees program lol, so that's always a nice plus, it makes me feel better about buying it...


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i fed this to my gsd for about 6 weeks. im dubious about the actual calorie count, as i had to feed more of this that i do orijen to maintain her weight and it presumably has over 200 calories more per cup than the orijen.

either that or the food is just poorly utilized by her.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

this food sounds great.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

meggels said:


> Also, we have a UPC's for trees program lol, so that's always a nice plus, it makes me feel better about buying it...



Megs, whats it like being a Rep for these one of these companies? I've thought about it...(see my post about wanting out of the cubicle world a few weeks back). My only dilemma is that I'd have to work for a company with a pretty stellar line of foods to be able to push them. 

I might should you a PM.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

The ingredient listing looks good, but anymore that's only part of the equation for me. Is the fish meal ethoxyquin free.... including from your suppliers? Who manufactures the food? Do you have your own plant? Any certs on the plant? What kind of testing is done to ensure safety of food lots?... before and after manufacture. Do they keep samples from each lot for subsequent testing if there are issues? Is the company privately owned? What's the backround of the owners?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The ingredient listing looks good, but anymore that's only part of the equation for me. Is the fish meal ethoxyquin free.... including from your suppliers? Who manufactures the food? Do you have your own plant? Any certs on the plant? What kind of testing is done to ensure safety of food lots?... before and after manufacture. Do they keep samples from each lot for subsequent testing if there are issues? Is the company privately owned? What's the backround of the owners?


Honestly, I'm not sure on a lot of that. 

I'm going to write an email asking all of that info though  Will report back. 

It is made by Midwestern Pet Foods. 

If I remember correctly from my training, we do have our own plant. 

So far, after working for the company, I do really like it, Kevin. I enjoy my job and talking to customers. It is frustrating sometimes when you see people putting the supermarket brands in their carts (we're in a store where they sell those, mid grade foods, and also alot of the premium foods including Orijen and Evo). Especially cause nutrition is important to me, so I just need to bite my tongue. We are just there to be helpful and talk with customers, they don't want us to be pushy or anything, so that's good. And when I originally responded to the craigslist ad, it actually hadn't said anything about what company it was, so I took my chances and prayed it wasn't a bad company...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> i fed this to my gsd for about 6 weeks. im dubious about the actual calorie count, as i had to feed more of this that i do orijen to maintain her weight and it presumably has over 200 calories more per cup than the orijen.
> 
> either that or the food is just poorly utilized by her.


I would actually love that lol, just so I didn't have to cut back on their amount! I'm gonna keep feeding them their normal amounts and see if they start to gain first, if so, then I will cut back. Right now my two frenchies eat a cup total a day, and my hound mix eats 1.5 cups a day regardless of what kibble they are on pretty much. 


If anyone is super interested, I have coupons and would be more than happy to send a few to you guys if you wanted to buy it  They have no expiration date, $3 off any size bags. I know it probably seems a bit sketchy if yo uhad to give me your mailing address lol, so I understand if no one is interested, just thought I'd throw it out there


----------

